# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  Whats the best for you Buck, Solar HW

## WillyInBris

Hi guys we have just purchased a house thats a run down rental so everything needs to be either cleaned replaced with one of the first things the hot water system as the one in this house is small actually lucky if its 80lts and it has a leek at the base anyway so it looks to be first on the list. 
In the last two houses we have lived in we have had solar and have never looked back both systems were soalrhart hit a button if it need a boost (not that we ever did) but I have been looking around on the net and starting to get really bloody confused. 
I dont mind another brand and I feel with solarhart your paying more for the name these days then the unit but I could be wrong. 
So if you had a Family of four and lived in sunny Brisbane what would you be looking at for your needs. 
If this is in the wrong place feel free to move it mods.

----------


## nww1969

Or you could just pick up a cheap used electric hot water system off ebay.
There are so many newish ones from everyone going to solar. eBay : Hot Water Systems | Get great deals on eBay.com.au 
Picked up a 250L for $40 and only 18 months old.

----------


## WillyInBris

Would prefer to go solar again, it will pay for itself in the long run.

----------


## Bloss

:What he said:  In Brissie/ Qld solar no question IMO - and a name brand unless you are happy taking a punt with the chinese imports (they are fine - and China has installed more solar HWS  (using Oz & German technology!) than anyone else in the world. So Hills, SolarHart, Dux, Rheem, Edwards and more (note there has been considerable amalgamation so although brands remain owners of different brands might be the same! 
More to the point IMO is talking to a local business that has been doing them for a few years and to friends and neighbours who have had them installed recently by these businesses. 
Evacuated tubes are a clear winner in cool/cold climes - Brisbane they are more efficient, but not such an issue.

----------


## WillyInBris

Thanks Bloss I guess with the Chinese ones my concern is install, who is going to install it not me on a double story house that for sure I have seen the ones on ebay but they say nothing about install.

----------


## Smurf

Agreed with Bloss. Solar makes a lot of sense in Qld, especially if you need a new HWS anyway.

----------


## Bloss

> Thanks Bloss I guess with the Chinese ones my concern is install, who is going to install it not me on a double story house that for sure I have seen the ones on ebay but they say nothing about install.

  There a few doing installs of these too - they are a good option for anyone how has no access to the various rebates and wants a simple and cheap alternative. They are well built and of simple designs and operation (and I've DIYed a few and they are fine) - but as I said in your case I reckon a brand name and local installer.

----------


## lazydays

Have a look at my thread "Questions on SHW" in the Heating section. You can get it down to $500 with the rebates using Ecovision. So far I'm very happy. Time will tell.

----------


## WillyInBris

Thanks Lazydays will look into it as well. 
Willy

----------

